# Contract position in HK



## freeflyer (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi

I have been offered a contract position in Hong Kong.

The snag is there is no relocation cost, and I will need to get myself sorted.

What sort of monthly outgoings am I looking at? Ideally I would like to stay on the island itself.

Is accommodation fitted out or not? What about electricity, water, internet and mobile costs?

Although I have been to Hong Kong numerous times - I have no idea about relocating.

Many thanks for your input.


----------



## Robg12 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi, 

I am looking to relocate also and move to HK from September. I have not done a great deal of research, although from what I understand to flat share you would be looking at around £400/£500 ($4000/$5000HKD) per month. This does not include costs such as electricity, WIFI, cleaning, water & gas. This I believe would cost around another $300/$500pm in additional to the rent. 

I have no idea how you apply to rent a flat and what the procees is. If you're looking to share a flat at a cheap cost and moving over in September time let us know

Cheers

Rob


----------



## Robg12 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hello again, 

How do I go about renting out in HK. For example I am assuming there is a deposit to put down. When I move over in September do I collect the keys then - do you know what the process is to apply for a flat?


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Does Flat share means having a roommate? A 500 sq ft flat will cost atleast 10,000 HKD and up on Hong Kong Island.


----------



## hkexpat (Jun 26, 2012)

Ok I've done some research based on colleagues. They are all ex UK.
The YWCA hotel & residence based in mid levels central hong kong.
Monthly HKD 9500.
Can do month to month 
Email:- ywbldg at YWCA dot org dot HK


----------



## Robg12 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi, 

I have just clicked on the links and they re-direct you to a completely different web page


----------

